# There's just something about girl bands :)



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Plus they use cool gear, love those Silverstones in the back 

[video=youtube;yOFxb0F2F2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOFxb0F2F2A[/video]


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

That drummer is one ugly chick....


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Let's hear it for G-POINT from Latvia...

[video=youtube;9tMvDp9JsvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tMvDp9JsvA[/video]


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

2 out of 3 ain't bad. Canadian, too.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7N4ARiSswQo?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7N4ARiSswQo?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Well since I discovered Warpaint I'm now a full blown fan, these musicians are the real thing to me. Every one of them are great musicians that compliment each other perfectly. The energy they have on stage is something that I had not seen in a long time, not to mention they use nice gear and are easy on the eyes 

Here's another clip from a recent studio session: 

[video=youtube;4EWiY9xXrug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EWiY9xXrug[/video]


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like the chick playing Bass forgot to put her braw that morning..LOL


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

a dude on that other forum posted a cool girl band the other day:


[video=youtube_share;6aC7WwD8jHc]http://youtu.be/6aC7WwD8jHc[/video]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> a dude on that other forum posted a cool girl band the other day:
> 
> 
> [video=youtube_share;6aC7WwD8jHc]http://youtu.be/6aC7WwD8jHc[/video]


Pretty scary... they all have sheet music .... check out the old guy in the front row


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

That dude is wasted


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Here's another from my teens:

[video=youtube;r3ThppM3IhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3ThppM3IhA[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Some girls from the 90s...

[video=youtube;GypkmEUhHvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GypkmEUhHvQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Some girls from the 80s...

[video=youtube;sLXlwKbLjDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLXlwKbLjDM[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Some girls from the 70s...

[video=youtube;Cjd01Cup8yw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cjd01Cup8yw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Found these chickies a few days ago. Cool sixties vibe.

[video=youtube;42p2nERiNFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42p2nERiNFk&amp;list=FL8bTAY4_YxZFt6PdZpqLU2w&amp; index=1&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

hahaha...um...i'd possibly catch a show with this band...

[video=youtube;R_-Frh-3h8w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_-Frh-3h8w[/video]


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

girl bands/girl leads are a guilty pleasure of mine. I love the female voice. one of my favorites is tegan and sara. i was lucky enough to sit in studio with them for their live album recording and DVD. it was quite the experience. you can even spot me in the youtube trailer they posted a couple weeks back. 

I also enjoy the Joy Formidable, Naked and Famous and Metric to name a few.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

ezcomes said:


> hahaha...um...i'd possibly catch a show with this band...
> 
> [video=youtube;R_-Frh-3h8w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_-Frh-3h8w[/video]


If I were an attractive woman who could sing like that I think I'd much rather people come to my shows because of the music and not because there's only a couple of pieces of electrical tape covering their nipples.


----------

